# Ni qué niño muerto / qué pollas en vinagre



## Elessar

Tinc curiositat per algunes expressions castellanes col·loquials, i pels seus equivalents en català. Per exemple aquestes dues, en què es mostra menyspreu i desconfiança respecte d'una afirmació anterior:

*Ni qué niño muerto*:

_¿Qué retraso horario ni qué niño muerto? Lo que pasa es que antes de llegar a casa se pimpla unos cuantos cubatas en el bar.
_
I la seua versió més vulgar:

*Pollas en vinagre:*

Ni retraso horario ni pollas en vinagre: lo que pasa es que antes de llegar a casa se pimpla unos cuantos cubatas en el bar.

Se vos acuden *expressions col·loquials equivalents en català*?

Gràcies


----------



## panjabigator

I si en puc afegir una pregunta més, com seria la versió anglesa?


----------



## Esbotzegat

Això de "polles amb vinagre" no és una expressió catalana?
Ho he sentit dir moltes vegades, jo també ho he dit sovint... I només de gent catalana. A veure, acostumo a ser catalanoparlant amb tothom, però conec gent que és habitualment castellanoparlant i no recordo haver-los-ho sentit dir mai. Ja sé que "polla" no és una paraula catalana, però potser seria com allò d'"apreta a córrer", castellanismes dels quals en català se n'han fet frases fetes. Vaja, penso...

I ara no se m'acut res per substituir-ho.


----------



## avellanainphilly

"Ni ha vingut tard, ni hòsties"

Tot i que és una mica més fluix, potser...


----------



## Namarne

A mi tampoc em venen al cap expressions tan fortes en català. 
Per "ni qué niño muerto" potser es podria dir "històries" o "romanços". 


Esbotzegat said:


> Això de "polles amb vinagre" no és una expressió catalana?


No, més aviat no. Això déu ser que ja ha passat al català de la generació més jove, però a la meva jo només ho havia sentit a dir a la gent de parla castellana.


----------



## Lamunt

Variant, un pèl la sintaxis...
Retard horari? I un colló de mico! El que passa és que, abans d'arribar a casa, es fot uns quants cubates al bar.


----------



## RIU

Jo aniria per aquí, com en Lamunt:

Que carai retard d'horari?, el que passa...

Que collons retard d'horari?, el que passa...


----------



## ampurdan

Es diu també "ni què hòsties en/amb vinagre", que suposo que té alguna cosa a veure amb la castellana "ni qué hostias en vinagre".

El "colló de mico" m'ha agradat, crec que també pots dir "ni collons de mico".

L'avantatge d'aquest tipus d'expressions és que permeten molta creativitat personal.


----------



## roxer

mai havia escoltat a un català parlar aixi, jo crec que aquestes frases son mes aviat .. en castellà.


----------



## rubensanfe

roxer said:


> Mai havia (escoltat) sentit (a) un català (parlar) que parlés així, jo crec que aquestes frases són més aviat... en castellà.



Potser et refereixes únicament als mitjans de comunicació, on s'utilitza un registre semblant en tots els idiomes. L'ús col·loquial de la llengua al carrer té poc a veure amb això que dius.


----------



## germanbz

La veritat es que per Valencia no ens compliquem massa.  *...ni que collons  *


----------



## roxer

rubensanfe said:


> Potser et refereixes únicament als mitjans de comunicació, on s'utilitza un registre semblant en tots els idiomes. L'ús col·loquial de la llengua al carrer té poc a veure amb això que dius.



Potser jo no parlo amb gent que fa servir aquestes frases/paraules, perque soc mès bé una mica ignorant amb el català.. només porto deu anys a Catalunya. 
Jo més aviat vaig escoltar aquesta frase de gent que prové del àmbit andalús..


----------



## ACQM

A veure que et sembla:

Ni retard horari ni romanços...
Quin retard horari? això són sopars de duro,...


----------



## Elessar

ACQM said:


> A veure que et sembla:
> 
> Ni retard horari ni romanços...
> Quin retard horari? això són sopars de duro,...



Eixes dues propostes sí que m'han agradat, perquè sonen idiomàtiques i per tant creïbles. No coneixia això de _*sopars de duro*_! Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

Elessar said:


> Eixes dues propostes sí que m'han agradat, perquè sonen idiomàtiques i per tant creïbles. No coneixia això de _*sopars de duro*_! Gràcies!



A disposar.  

Sobre els "sopars de duro", el DIE en diu  [LC] sopar de duro Fet de poca volada presentat com a magnífic. Explicar un sopar de duro. També s'utilitza de forma equivalent a l'expresions castellana "cuentos chinos".


----------



## Penyafort

Elessar said:


> *Ni qué niño muerto*:
> 
> _¿Qué retraso horario ni qué niño muerto? Lo que pasa es que antes de llegar a casa se pimpla unos cuantos cubatas en el bar._
> 
> I la seua versió més vulgar:
> 
> *Pollas en vinagre:*
> 
> Ni retraso horario ni pollas en vinagre: lo que pasa es que antes de llegar a casa se pimpla unos cuantos cubatas en el bar.



El meu suggeriment:

_Deixa't estar de retards horaris i romanços. El que passa és que abans d'arribar a casa es fot uns quants combinats al bar._​​_Deixa't estar de retards horaris i collonades. (Versió més vulgar)_​


----------



## Robert Lopez

panjabigator said:


> I si en puc afegir una pregunta més, com seria la versió anglesa?


la versió inglesa a  _¿Qué retraso horario ni qué niño muerto? seria "What is this nonsense about a time delay?"_


----------



## elroy

“Late hours my ass.”
“Late hours?  Bullshit!”


----------

